# Plowing Gravel Parking lot



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Guys can you help me out, I have been plowing for 7 years and this is my first year of being asked to plow anything with gravel. Is it different then trying to plow a paved lot? Would I need to adjust the shoes on the plow so I don't scrape away all the gravel? Do you have to do anything different salting? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

press the up button quickly (after the plow is down) and drive forward. I have never used plow shoes especially on commercial lots...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

if you use shoes: adjusts them so the shoe is 1/8" below blade
if not using shoes: do what boss plow said, just lift the blade a little so it does not "float"
Out east is different, but I'd suggest sand or a salt sand mix for gravel lots, not straight salt.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make a gravel guard for the plow and push away....the are pic in the forum, i will post mine when i get it done


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

The problem with salt on gravel means you are thawing the ground you are plowing. That of course means loose gravel every time you plow, vs most of it freezing down. I have plowed gravel for many years, my dad's commercial property I plow for him is gravel, as well as a couple driveways I do. No matter what you try, the gravel moves the first couple times. I have tried both setting the shoes below the blade (they seem to sink/displace anything loose on top) and bumping the controller out of float. Neither method has worked for me. Come spring there is always a pile of gravel where the snow gets piled so be prepared to spread that back out onto the parking lot. Only thing that has worked for me is letting the first inch or two get packed down. I know it sounds hack, but its the only thing that seems to help. May want to talk with the property owner to make sure you understand their expectations and that they understand the options. If ice gets to be a problem I recommend straight sand as a traction aid rather than salt to melt it.

Edit- Take a look at this setup. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133478&highlight=gravel+guard

I got curious to see what was meant by a "gravel guard" and did a quick search. Looks like it would work good just need a little fab skills to set one up and make it easily removable.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

"Gravel guards" are great IF you only do gravel plowing. If you dont do only gravel plowing(like most cases) its not a good option. Plus the fact that it sucks to take on/off on a reg basis. 
Rat power is right though about letting first inch settle/pack into gravel, then when it freezes it's all good, but if you have a decent lot it is possible to plow it without removing much gravel, just harder if it's not frozen.


----------

